# All you photoshop cs4 whizkidz please read



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I just pirated the retail edition of photoshop....and i am doing all the stuff you do to pictures with other programs....fixin contrast color sharpenin.....but HOW do you get into all the fancy stuff..like on ppls sig s....someone let me know?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

this is what I have gotten so far.....its nothing special just reg stuff i wanna know how to do some facy stuff


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> this is what I have gotten so far.....its nothing special just reg stuff i wanna know how to do some facy stuff


lol dont advertise you're pirating lol.. but any way... check out dafonts.com for some cool fonts.. best thing to do is go online find some cool backgrounds and use your lasso tool to cut jayda out of pics.. then paste her to the back ground.. also i can make you a banner if you'd want me 2


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

look at tutorials.

this will help you find out what each tool does.

Photoshop Tool Basics | Beginners, Tools, Tutorials | Photoshop Lab

also, you can make your own background..i make my own. i don't paste in images/stocks/renders into a background. o_o


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

PBN , can you out do my sig?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

here's one i threw together really fast


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> here's one i threw together really fast


Thats really good!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Thats really good!!!!!!!


well thank you ,thank you!! lol


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

i have this one Adobe CS3 Photoshop Extended and Illustrator 

but i cant even get it to start up 

*punches wall*


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> PBN , can you out do my sig?


lol, i never tried working with animations.

So what you got???


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

PBN said:


> lol, i never tried working with animations.


i havent either.. check out this i just did

ooo yeah did u check out the lasso?
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/17032-photoshoped-pic.html#post185719


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man photoshop is expensive!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> man photoshop is expensive!


lol not when you know where to get it lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

were do i get it?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i havent either.. check out this i just did
> 
> ooo yeah did u check out the lasso?
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/17032-photoshoped-pic.html#post185719


yeah it's a bit better then the pen tool, i still have to practice with it a bit more tho.



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> were do i get it?


youtube.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

Adobe CS3 Photoshop Extended and Illustrator - All Cracked | photoshop | isoHunt - the BitTorrent and P2P search engine


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> here's one i threw together really fast


i ike that ..but how do i get it as my sig...


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> i ike that ..but how do i get it as my sig...


gotta upgrade your profile


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

isn't that too big for a sig tho? o_o


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

PBN said:


> isn't that too big for a sig tho? o_o


yea but you can shrink it with photobucket


----------

